# avoiding popcorn buds?



## bubbawhale (Feb 24, 2012)

Team,

Having trouble achieving cola's. As you can see these buds are very small and compact. I have about 5 weeks left to harvest, so it obviously won't effect this run of them but going forward what should i do?

I fimmed these plants in veg, and this is what happened. 

What did i do wrong? 

Any help appreciated!

Larry


----------



## bubbawhale (Feb 24, 2012)

heres 2 more it wouldnt let me attach originally

Larry


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 24, 2012)

I remove the bottom third of the plant's branches (no training here, au naturale for me  ), then with the remaining branches, remove the inner most bud sites (bout a third as well) so that they focus all their energy to producing FAT glisteny nugs of delicious thc. Seems like radical pruning but I always get great sized buds, w/ the smallest buds being a about a size of two bowls worth. That's my personal technique to eliminate popcorning.

p.s. They have alot more time to bulk up to so don't worry, theyll' be nuggin up proper within that timeframe, ime. And Larry is a kush and kush are known for their compactness of buds, size isn't relative to weight with the Larry and it's kin...Edit: Don't know if u meant LarryOG because of the fact you typed "Larry", tho...

eace:,

7ge


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 24, 2012)

thats normal if there is 5 wks left.  
What lights,soil,nutes do you use?


----------



## bubbawhale (Feb 24, 2012)

@7green eyes: Larry is my name, but thanks for the info! Still new to this...

@bubba902: Light is 600watt sun system with crop master 2 hood. Soil is 50% soil from a greenhouse, 50% compost from my yard. Nutes are compost tea from my yard, and rain water. I know that its kinda high in nitrogen so i've backed off the compost alot...


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 24, 2012)

yes they look fine for 5 weeks left, most bulking up is the last 2 weeks. what you dont want to see is large spaces inbetween buds of the cola.

main cola are just a bunch of buds close toghether evenually topping off at a point where theres one fat bud  on top if you were to break it down, if underlit they spread out more.

bottom buds towards the middle should get about half the sizze, lowest branches are the worst but will swell a bit towards the end but will never really get to big. i usually pluck them off before they grow, leaveing bare stems on the bottom. puts more work into the upper buds

but at 5 weeks left they have alot of growing left to do, looks great so far imo


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 24, 2012)

Patience my friend -- you are going to have a ton of nice bud -- I don't see what you are worried about -- when all of those little buds grow fat and juicy, your worries will be over -- Nice job on the Fimm... Let's see a pic in about a month...

Peace


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, you are in good shape, you said 5 weeks left, but how long have they been in 12/12?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 24, 2012)

If you are composting from your yard I have to wonder how much potassium, phospherous, and sulfer they are getting. MJ needs a lot of P&K and some sulfer during flower. You might want to look at getting some tiger bloom or other organic bloom nutrient to add to them asap. 

Everyone does methods their own way. I don't trim much if I can help it but I try to open the plants up a bit by tieing them or screening them, so that the light can penetrate and get to all the fan leaves as that is the sugar factories that help build the buds. I get tremendous top colas the size of beer cans and then I still get very nice and fat lower popcorn buds that are full of trichs.

Your plants look real good and in 5 weeks they will plump up nicely. Most of the time they really swell in the last couple weeks. It definitely will depend also on the strain of plant you have. If it is a strong sativa phenotype then the buds typically will not get as fat as indica dominant phenotypes. But that doesn't always matter as the potency of the bud is whats important.


----------



## bubbawhale (Feb 24, 2012)

@puff, Howdy.

@hemperfi, I saw fimm and tried it. I really don't know what it is but it seems to work. I'll send pictures in a month or so.

@dman, took my clones from floros to 600w hps on 12/28/11, took them to 12/12 on 2/1/12, so I figured another 5 weeks? That about right?

@hushpuppy, I try to keep all my gardens organic, I will buy some bloom nutes tomorrow. The strain is Perma frost, this is my second run and I cannot believe the potency of this stuff! I was growing AK47 but this strain is head and shoulders above that, but maybe thats just me.

Thanks all.

Larry


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking fine so sit back wait and chill out and next grow trim the lower stuff and you will get fat colas you may even get them yet so dont sweat none dude.
T4


----------



## Hick (Feb 25, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> If you are composting from your yard I have to wonder how much potassium, phospherous, and sulfer they are getting. MJ needs a lot of P&K and some sulfer during flower. You might want to look at getting some tiger bloom or other organic bloom nutrient to add to them asap.
> 
> Everyone does methods their own way. I don't trim much if I can help it but I try to open the plants up a bit by tieing them or screening them, so that the light can penetrate and get to all the fan leaves as that is the sugar factories that help build the buds. I get tremendous top colas the size of beer cans and then I still get very nice and fat lower popcorn buds that are full of trichs.
> 
> Your plants look real good and in 5 weeks they will plump up nicely. Most of the time they really swell in the last couple weeks. It definitely will depend also on the strain of plant you have. If it is a strong sativa phenotype then the buds typically will not get as fat as indica dominant phenotypes. But that doesn't always matter as the potency of the bud is whats important.



...."sulfer"??   I'm curious why you mention sulfur. they also need iron, boron, manganese, magnesium, ect. but those are primarily micro nutrients and only needed in small amounts.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 25, 2012)

That's right Hick.. I should have said micro nutes rather than just sulfer. That just came to mind because I read somewhere that sulfer is one of the nutes that gets used more in flowering


----------



## Locked (Feb 25, 2012)

I also remove the bottom 1/4-1/3.....most times anyway. I am running low on scraps for hash so the last cpl I left the whole plant alone and will use the lower popcorn buds and some medium ones for making Canna oil for cooking. Actually might try making canna caps.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 25, 2012)

It's not too late! I would still prune out the bottoms of those girls, at least 1/4..more like a 3rd.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 25, 2012)

bubbawhale
@dman said:
			
		

> If that means Feb 2nd 2012, your a little over 3 weeks into 12/12, you might have 6-7 weeks to go, lots of time still.


----------



## kiksroks (Feb 25, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> If that means Feb 2nd 2012, your a little over 3 weeks into 12/12, you might have 6-7 weeks to go, lots of time still.



And for 3 weeks in, you are looking quite on track so relax and wait and relax and wait some more.


----------

